# Oh my aching BLEB!!



## veggiemomma

Okay, I know there have been lots of posts about blebs and blocked ducts and milk bliseters, etc. I have read them and have tried many of the suggestions for getting rid of them, but to no avail.









I tried hot compress, I tried letting dd nurse over there for as long as I could stand it, I tried expressing in a hot shower (Water as hot as I could stand it, and I was in there so long all the hot water ran out). I tried peeling the edge of it back with my fingernail (while I was in the shower), I tried peeling it back with the tip of a sterile needle. I even poked it with a needle - I did get one spray of milk to come out after I poked it and expressed, but then nothing.

Any other suggestions? I am getting frantic here. I am in so much pain that I literally cry whenever dd nurses. I also have a ds toddler who can't understand that momma has an ouchy and it's sending chills down my spine everytime I pick him up or hold him.

HELP!!! PLEASE!!! I know if anybody can help get rid of this thing, it's you knowledgable gals.


----------



## BlueStateMama

There's some good info here: http://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipplebleb.html








I know they hurt!! I hope you're able to clear it up soon!!


----------



## FireWithin

Oh I'm sorry. I experienced a few bled and they certainly do hurt.

For all of them, I had to poke them with a sterile needle and have DS nurse immediately. After a few punctures, they opened up well enough to have milk flow freely again.

I agree, they hurt a lot, and kind of freaky to look at.


----------



## justmama

:LOL at the title of the thread. It's really not funny though, I know. I JUST got rid of one yesterday so I know how it feels. It was actually toe-curling to nurse dd on that breast. I didn't know what it was at first so I thought yeast so I started with 3x daily GSE topically just in case. After the second day it wasn't helping and I consulted Kellymom and found out about blebs so I did a hot pack and then opened the skin with a sterilized needle. Then I applied a liberal coating of lansinoh and went to bed. The next day I started pumping(dd was asleep!) and halfway through I noticed a hard piece coming out so I pulled out the chunk







of hardened milk. It felt MUCH better after that but was still painful so I applied a thick coating of Lansinoh again and later on that day I was nearly back to normal. But man was it painful!!!!!
Best of luck to you. They are so painful. I felt like there were red-hot needles sticking into my nipple and I couldn't understand why I wasn't letting down shards of glass instead of milk. DD didn't seem to mind but man was I dying!

Meg


----------



## calicokatt

Just wanted to share a funny story about my bleb.... I was wondering if it was thrush or a milk blister, so I turned the nipple up so I could look at it. I figured if it was a blister, it would fill with milk when I squeezed with my fingers, right? So I tried it...and squirted 2 streams of milk right into my face!! :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL What was I thinking??


----------



## speedknitter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calicokatt*
Just wanted to share a funny story about my bleb.... I was wondering if it was thrush or a milk blister, so I turned the nipple up so I could look at it. I figured if it was a blister, it would fill with milk when I squeezed with my fingers, right? So I tried it...and squirted 2 streams of milk right into my face!! :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL What was I thinking??









: Oh how i wish that would happen to me!!! I'm battling a recurring BLEB, the stabbing pain was so bad one night I could not sleep, nursing seems to eventually open them up but it keeps coming back in the same spot. It bleeds a little when she opens it up, I'm afraid I'm turning little one into a vampira


----------



## veggiemomma

Well, it's not gone, but it's definitely better.

Here's what I did. I soaked a breast pad (not disposable) in superhot salt water (as hot as I could stand without burning myself) and put it in my nursing bra and wore it for about 30 min. I took a sterilized needle and poked into it sideways and sort of lifted the edge. I expressed until milk started to drip out of it. Then I rinsed off the salt and let dd nurse. YIKES -- the whole process really hurt. When she was done, I put lansinoh on it to keep it soft. After 3 or 4 nursing sessions, it is feeling much better, thankfully.

I think it might have been caused by the seat belt in our truck, so I don't know what to do to keep from getting another one.


----------



## alexsam

This has been a really funny thread, though those blasted things are anything but funny...

I get them seomtimes. For some reason, they seem to be less painful than the first time. Small consolation!


----------



## pinky

I had a really bad one of these right after dd #1 turned two. I got advice from so many places...my doctor, a great LC, my LLL leader, and honestly got very little useful advice. I then called this hot-shot LC at our local hospital, and she gave me the following advice: soak the blister and then nurse/pump/express milk. Do this several times a day for a couple of days. If the blister isn't gone, I should come in to see her...which it wasn't, so I did...an OB in her clinic actually used a punch biopsy needle to pop the thing out (she used a local anesthetic gel, so it didn't hurt at all), and then she hand-expressed a lot of skooogy milk out of my breast.

It sounds kind of bad, I know, but I had been in sooo much pain before, and after that it was totally fine.

It was such a bad blister that the LC took pictures of it--she'd never seen anything like it. I guess med students somewhere are still seeing pictures of it. :LOL

The best part of the whole experience was that no-one told me that I should just wean. Plus my dd was with me at all of the appointments, and she liked talking about "going to see Mary Rose (the LC) to get Mommy's nursie fixed."

Hope you are continuing to feel better and this has done the trick for you.


----------



## Maltagirl

Oh, thanks for sharing! I'm tandem nursing and the baby's side has been killing me for about a week now. I had mastitis about two weeks back as well. I thought this ouchie nipple thing was because he's cutting teeth...but I just looked at it and there is a white spot where milk comes out. Ugh, I just hope I can get rid of it like you all have.


----------



## veggiemomma

So, i've got another one! Worse this time, I think. I'll have to get out the epsom salt and the needle. YIKES!!!!


----------



## justmama

Oh no. Another one? Owch! Right now my dd is kneading my red streaky spot that looks suspiciously like mastitis. YOWZA!







Maybe she's massaging and I should go get a hot compress???? :LOL She's fixing mama's milkies.







:LOL

Meg


----------



## Pandora114

I got a bleb once.

It got infected. I needed Keflex to fix it









I didn't know what it was at first, and just ignored it, it didn't hurt or anything.

Then I woke up feeling like I had a wikkid Zit on my nipple

It was gross. that's all I gotta say.

I didn't have much support or knowledge of bfing around me that's for sure...


----------



## UmmBnB

I'm on bleb #2 in about 3 months. I've gotten them both to pop easily but they seem to take forever to completely go away. I'm not doing much to treat beyond keeping them open and nursing a lot. The first one lasted for nearly a month! I finally woke one morning to a true scab over the spot which came off in the shower and that was that.

It's been a week this time around. Both times have started with no nipple pain, just a lump from the plug. The bleb has become visible the next morning which I, as mentioned, popped and nursed out the lump right away.


----------



## Periwinkle

Quote:

...an OB in her clinic actually used a punch biopsy needle to pop the thing out (she used a local anesthetic gel, so it didn't hurt at all), and then she hand-expressed a lot of skooogy milk out of my breast.










Does milk that comes out after a bleb is pierced OK for a baby to drink? Isn't it all puss-y and... I don't know... bad?

I bookmarked this thread b/c it's got such great info in it, but wasn't sure about this one question, i.e., whether better off expressing right after bleb is popped or nursing or if it matters at all. I know for mastitis you're supposed to nurse and nurse all day and night but wasn't sure about a bleb.


----------



## the2amigos

Thank goodness for the search feature here!! I have got a painful bleb that won't go away







Going to see the doctor tomorrow to have it lanced (Been there almost a month)


----------

